# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  VENTA DE LIMON

## gzuck

*Somos productores de limon. A las personas interesadas ofrecemos una   muestra del producto, sin compromiso alguno. 
 Esta fruta es originaria del departamento de Piura. 
 Email: gzuck_avargas@hotmail.com
 Teléfono: (511) 991791277 - (511) 4830394 
 Stock: Cantidad que Ud nececite, todo el año.  * Temas similares: Vendo Limon del Norte del Peru Como empiezo mi cultivo de limon limon y derivados XXVI Festival del Limón (Del 12 al 30 de junio) Variado de Limón

----------

raulalejos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> *Somos productores de limon. A las personas interesadas ofrecemos una   muestra del producto, sin compromiso alguno. 
>  Esta fruta es originaria del departamento de Piura. * *Email: gzuck_avargas@hotmail.com
>  Teléfono: (511) 991791277 - (511) 4830394 
>  Stock: Cantidad que Ud nececite, todo el año.*

 Estimado: 
¿Tienes limón tahiti?... Necesito precios FOB según las siguientes especificaciones por favor: 
Limon Tahiti (calibres 100, 150, 200), todos en cajas de carton sin marca pero nuevas peso de 25 kilos. 
Es para un cliente ecuatoriano, que tiene un pedido para Colombia, pero que me comenta que el precio está muy alto en su país, y quería ver si podría cumplir con el pedido a través de productores peruanos de limón. 
Espero tu respuesta por favor. 
Gracias y saludos 
PD: Si te interesa, también podemos tratar de colocar limón en Tottus.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

El pedido es de 800 cajas semanales, y necesitan que coticemos producto de 2da, en mallas de color verde. 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## saom05

Estimado: 
Mi empresa se encuentra interesada en comercializar productos en Supermercados Totus, Actualmente somos Proveedores de Supermercados Peruanos, comercializamos Limon Sutil, somos productores y socios estrategicos de diferentes productores, cualquier duda Adicional favor su respuesta, gracias por su apoyo 
Atte.
Alfredo O.
Cel 942149597
Correo saom05@hotmail.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado: 
> Mi empresa se encuentra interesada en comercializar productos en Supermercados Totus, Actualmente somos Proveedores de Supermercados Peruanos, comercializamos Limon Sutil, somos productores y socios estrategicos de diferentes productores, cualquier duda Adicional favor su respuesta, gracias por su apoyo 
> Atte.
> Alfredo O.
> Cel 942149597
> Correo saom05@hotmail.com

 Hola Alfredo; te voy a pasar las fichas técnicas de limón para ver si le podemos hacer una propuesta interesante a los de Tottus. 
Estamos en contacto. 
Saludos

----------


## danze

bruno podrias enviarme la ficha tecnica del limon para tottus y quizas otros supermercados.

----------


## jcfranco

como consigo la ficha tecnica?? ya que la mayoria de agricultores de piura siembran y cosechan pero sin nada de ficha tecnica alguna ayuda? a tambien tengo limon  de piura interesados me escriben a jfrancoch@gmx.es

----------


## Yacin

Que variedad de limón tienen....? 
Si tienen limón Tahití en venta por favor cualquier consulta comunicarse al teléfono móvil 920088327
César Valdiviezo

----------

